# Some scientific testing...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Got gas yesterday, about 23.9 mpg to this tank.

This is with a week and a half of full city, stop and go, on and off driving... oh and I was boosting all the time, like every corner, every light, out of my garage in the morning, into my garage at night... well not ALLL the time but needless to say I had a pretty fun week with my car!

note: never excessively sped, just got to speed limit faster!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damn, thats about how much i get, cept i do kind of have a heavy foot since im a delivery driver.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

good to know :thumbup:


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *damn, thats about how much i get, cept i do kind of have a heavy foot since im a delivery driver. *


LOL! You sound like the guy from the fast and the furious!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *LOL! You sound like the guy from the fast and the furious! *


heavens forbid!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

oh no ive been compared to "those" guys.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

what are you running for air/fuel ratios? do you have a wideband O2?
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Just running JWT ecu, nothing else. No wideband and haven't had time to get it on a dyno yet!


----------

